# Rane pe15 equalizer



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

looking for some info on this model, any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.rane.com/pdf/old/pe15dat.pdf
http://www.rane.com/pdf/old/pe15man.pdf

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## htnut12 (Mar 5, 2007)

Look at the Rane PE17, it has 5 bands each of which can go from 10 hz to 20Khz. Very nice for subwoofer EQ.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

htnut12 said:


> Look at the Rane PE17, it has 5 bands each of which can go from 10 hz to 20Khz. Very nice for subwoofer EQ.


Shame Rane is so expensive in Europe! :crying: 

I found a PE17 online at around £600GBP which is very roughly $1200US!

6 times the price of the BFD! :dumbcrazy: 

I got around the sub-20Hz boost problem with ganged (doubled) filters at 20Hz. :T


----------

